# How to clean brake calipers and brackets before rebuilding



## manoweb (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, I have removed my rear brakes while I was replacing the rear axle bushings.

Now I have got a rebuild kit, new pads and rotors, new lines, all new bolts, you name it. The calipers and caliper brackets are quite filthy, but they seem structurally sound. What is the best way to clean them up and preserve them?


Just spray with WD40 and wipe them
Sandblast
Wire wheel
Acid wash 


If I clean them "too much" I may be removing some protective coating that is left. Maybe, after 20 years, that coating is gone and I should sandblast/pickle them and paint with designated paint. Suggestions?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I would never use any type of oil or penetrating oil around a caliper, even if it was for cleaning them. 

Costco make a floor degreaser, it works wonders in a spray bottle, and a trip to the power washer. The last time I cleaned any caliper I used a die grinder, grinding stone, sanding pads, and some sanding discs. Followed by a good coat of epoxy primer and a coat of epoxy red paint.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

After they’re painted they look like my 10 year daughters nail paint job after a day at the playground, but stay that way forever. If you’re going that far to do it right powder coat them. 

I take mine a step further. Even p/c gets blaster inside the wheel. After p/c, clear p/c is applied. After that, your good for a decade and they clean up with soapy water back to new. Nothing sticks or diminishes the finish. I only painted callipers once. Too much work for the end product 6 mo later.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KsR_808 (Nov 20, 2003)

petethepug said:


> After they’re painted they look like my 10 year daughters nail paint job after a day at the playground, but stay that way forever. If you’re going that far to do it right powder coat them.
> 
> I take mine a step further. Even p/c gets blaster inside the wheel. After p/c, clear p/c is applied. After that, your good for a decade and they clean up with soapy water back to new. Nothing sticks or diminishes the finish. I only painted callipers once. Too much work for the end product 6 mo later.
> 
> ...


Oooo, yellow. Good choice. 

So with powder coating, is everything on the caliper safe to put in the oven to cure the paint or do things have to come off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Everything has to come off. I purchased a set of calipers for cheap off the classifieds and sent them off to have them rebuilt + yellow p/c + clear p/c and then rebuilt. That shop isn’t around anymore but it was approx $165 + $35 paid for calipers + $25 for xtra set of Corrado carriers to color match the set.

Figure $225 to go from greasy Audi TT Mk I calipers to butter smooth twice p/c, rebuilt to spec, better than new, with hq rebuild parts used.

Every time they’re wiped off with soapy water back to new condition, they’ve paid for themselves.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manoweb (Jan 27, 2014)

I have used a drill with a wire wheel to clean up the carriers but it's too much work. This evening I have built a small sand blasting cabinet out of cardboard and tomorrow I will sandblast them. I will try with black caliper paint VHT first. I do not have the equipment to do powder coating (maybe I should get it but it's not this day)


----------



## manoweb (Jan 27, 2014)

I started with the caliper brackets, sandblasted, washed with brake clean, sprayed with 3 coats of black VHT and - after drying overnight - cured in the oven for several hours.

The result was in my opinion excellent, I tried to hit them with a air die grinder and a roloc pad and the paint was very tough.

I think I want to proceed with the same for the actual calipers. However I am definitely not sure what to do with the parking brake mechanism:

https://imgur.com/a/PMMiHjE

If I remove that but and torx bolt to separate the parts for sandblasting and painting, will I be able to put everything easily together? I have not found any information online on how that part is made.


----------

